# Tailwaters



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone fish tailwater areas at East Fork, Cowan, or Rocky Fork lakes? If so, I'd like to get some feedback on fishing success and access areas. Just looking for other options and areas to fish. 

Thanks again


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i dont know about rocky fork but cowan and EF are both good streams down from the lakes, lower todds for has smallies, sunfish, and carp and east fork has almost everything in the lower parts below batavia to the lmr. i dont think either of the spillways are all that great, they get pounded and i just dont think many fish come though east fork, they come out of cowan but the spillway is a tiny pond that gets fished out in about a day after it rains. the spillway at brookville is good for walleye in the winter or at night, there is also the trout fishery there, CC spillway is somehow worse than the lake, but the creek is fun for smaller smallies and sunfish. hope that helps


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I was at the CC tailwater doing a little scouting for spots. Brrr.......... Of course the flow is high and cold. I would imagine that there is good fishing is better when it meets the LMR. It might be worth a try once everything gets down to summer pool.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Any and all info is helpful. I'd like to try to wade a few areas this year if possible. Maybe if I can get out in the water I could access a few areas that are not pounded by bank fisherman. Are there any accessible areas worth a shot at? Maybe the LMR is my best shot.


----------



## Fallcreek (Mar 12, 2005)

The land below the spillway at Rocky Fork is privately owned and posted. Fellow that owns the land is not very pleasant to trespassers, as rumors have it. Much of the land further down RF creek is owned by a nature sanctuary and is also off limits. Lots of people in this area fish the spillway at Paint Creek Lake. You'll find people fishing there all year long. Generally after saugeye, catfish and crappie.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Ajax said:


> Of course the flow is high and cold


That's when you want to fish it. My best walleye/saugeye and bass fishing have come in high and fast water, especially when it isn't real muddy.



Ajax said:


> I would imagine that there is good fishing is better when it meets the LMR. It might be worth a try once everything gets down to summer pool.


Not really that great there. My favorite spots in CC are avout 1/2 way between the river and the spillway. When the water is up, try areas starting after the spillway portion of the creek, where the forest starts. Drifting crawlers right along the shore in the eddys with a long rod is a great way to get bass and saugeye.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Steel Cranium said:


> That's when you want to fish it. My best walleye/saugeye and bass fishing have come in high and fast water, especially when it isn't real muddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really that great there. My favorite spots in CC are avout 1/2 way between the river and the spillway. When the water is up, try areas starting after the spillway portion of the creek, where the forest starts. Drifting crawlers right along the shore in the eddys with a long rod is a great way to get bass and saugeye.


Thanks for the tips. Is the CC tailwater too deep to wade? I haven't been up close to the dam. This definitely looks like a great trib to fish. It looks long and remote enough to reduce fishing pressure. Plus if you don't have any luck there, you can find other great places to fish within 15 minutes. It also looks like the flow has just been shut off starting today. I imagine the LMR will start clearing up this week. I wish I lived closer. I do field work in that region so on my breaks I can scout the areas. I just rarely have the time to get out there.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Ajax said:


> Thanks for the tips. Is the CC tailwater too deep to wade? I haven't been up close to the dam. This definitely looks like a great trib to fish. It looks long and remote enough to reduce fishing pressure.


Tailwater is too deep to wade, and not far enough across to require it. There are some wadeable spots once you get into the woods. Best way to fish the creek is to take two cars - park one at the spillway and drive to the lot near the intersection of the LM and CC. Walk upstream back to the other car. I liked to concentrate on the rocky/slower areas with green/brown tube jigs and spinners/spoons in the faster water. A great way to spend a day, and all on public property.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Ajax said:


> It also looks like the flow has just been shut off starting today. I imagine the LMR will start clearing up this week. I wish I lived closer. I do field work in that region so on my breaks I can scout the areas. I just rarely have the time to get out there.


Ajax, are you talking about the LMR? If so, I'd be interested in knowing some areas to access the river that is not on private property. To wade or walk the banks.

Thanks


----------

